# Seeking info on a family member's final mission



## LadyWolf (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi all,

My husband and I are researching one of my family members who was a Lancaster tail gunner in WWII.

He was a member of 408 RCAF Squadron and he and his crew were flying Lancaster EQ-P (according to some sources EQ-E or EQ-L) on a mission to Stuttgart on the night of 15/16 March 1944. 

Our research so far indicates their aircraft was either shot down by or collided with a night fighter_ or_ according to witnesses on the ground, was brought down by flak. 

We are trying to verify the exact events that night with the view to writing a book about the crew, their last mission and our own experience researching the story.

*The key things we are looking for:*
-what actually caused the loss of EQ-P? 
-If it was a night fighter; which pilot, crew, gruppen, geschwader etc?
-further info on some of the British crew members of EQ-P

We already have substantial info on the Canadian crew members, 408 Sqn and 6 Group, we are now trying to learn more about the German side of the story.

We would appreciate any help that you may be able to supply.
Please post here or send a private message.

Thanks

LadyWolf


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2009)

I have alot of my stuff packed up but have you checked this site....

http://www.lesbutler.ip3.co.uk/tony/tonywood.htm

He has lists of claims day by day - although incomplete it will give you an idea. Or maybe its there! Good luck.


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm at work right now but I'll check through my NJG records when I get home.


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 21, 2009)

Taken from Tony Wood's excellent website, as suggested by Njaco, here are the nightfighter claims for the Stuttgart raid. I'll try and dig deeper later.


_R.A.F. Bomber Command: STUTTGART
JaFüe I. u. II. Jagdkorps:
15.03.44 Hptm. Eckart-Wilhelm von Bonin Stab II./NJG 1 4-mot. Flzg. EN: 5.400 m. [St. Loup-Luxeuil] 22.10 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.43
15.03.44 Oblt. Heinz Rökker 2./NJG 2 4-mot. Flzg. 50 km. S.W. Strasbourg: 6.200 m. 22.26 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.6
15.03.44 Hptm. Reschke Stab I./NJG 1 4-mot. Flzg. S.W. Strasbourg: no height 22.32 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.67
15.03.44 Maj. Rolf Leuchs Stab II./NJG 6 4-mot. Flzg. 25 km. S.W. St. Die: 5.500 m. 22.35 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.2
15.03.44 Uffz. Deh 6./NJG 1 4-mot. Flzg. N.E. FF Christa: 6.500 m. 22.35 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.39
15.03.44 Hptm. Eckart-Wilhelm von Bonin Stab II./NJG 1 4-mot. Flzg. EO: 5.800 m. [Le Thillot/Voges] 22.41 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.44
15.03.44 Ofw. Kellermann L.Beo.St. 7 Lancaster 10 km. W. Überlinger See: no height 22.58 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.2
15.03.44 Fw. Rauer 3./NJG 1 4-mot. Flzg. J Gradnetz BR-CR: 6.200 m. 22.58 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.84
15.03.44 Hptm. Gerhard Raht 4./NJG 3 4-mot. Flzg. S.W. Stuttgart: 5.700 m. 23.12 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr. -
15.03.44 Oblt. Fritz Lau 4./NJG 1 4-mot. Flzg. südl. Stuttgart: 6.300 m. 23.14 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.61
15.03.44 Oblt. Koeberich 6./NJG 2 4-mot. Flzg. i.Raum Bodensee-Ulm: 6.200 m. 23.15 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.44
15.03.44 Fw. Helmut Bunje 4./NJG 6 4-mot. Flzg. 30 km. S.W. Echterdingen: 6.700 m. 23.19 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.4
15.03.44 Uffz. Müller Stab I./JG 301 Lancaster N. Stuttgart: 5.400 m. 23.23 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.2
15.03.44 Hptm. Heinz-Horst Hißbach 5./NJG 2 4-mot. Flzg. 70 km. S. Stuttgart: 6.300 m. 23.26 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.56
15.03.44 Uffz. Bruno Rupp 4./NJG 3 4-mot. Flzg. S.W. Stuttgart: 5.800 m. 23.28 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.38
15.03.44 Hptm. Berthold Ney Stab III./NJG 2 4-mot. Flzg. Stuttgart: 6.500 m. 23.28 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.6
15.03.44 Fw. Laubenstein Stab I./JG 301 Lancaster N. Stuttgart: 5.500 m. 23.28 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.6
15.03.44 Ltn. Ternieden 6./NJG 2 4-mot. Flzg. 15 km. S.S.E. Tübingen: 6.000 m. 23.32 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.45
15.03.44 Uffz. Kilchling [sic] 7./NJG 1 4-mot. Flzg. südl. Stuttgart: 5.500 m. 23.33 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.43
15.03.44 Uffz. Oppermann 8./NJG 2 4-mot. Flzg. N. Stuttgart: 5.600 m. 23.32 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.4
15.03.44 Oblt. Rolf Bussmann 10./NJG 5 4-mot. Flzg. E. Offenburg: 5.600 m. 23.32 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.6
15.03.44 Uffz. Koch I./JG 301 Lancaster S.W. Stuttgart: 5.800 m. 23.35 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.7
15.03.44 Uffz. Koch I./JG 301 Lancaster Stuttgart: 6.200 m. 23.35 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.5
15.03.44 Ltn. Trabert 9./JG 300 4-mot. Flzg. S. Stuttgart: 5.400 m. 23.36 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.3
15.03.44 Uffz. Lorenz Gerstmayr 4./NJG 3 4-mot. Flzg. S.E. Stuttgart: 5.800 m. 23.37 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.39
15.03.44 Hptm. Floitgraf Stab III./NJG 102 Halifax Raum Bernhausen: no height 23.37 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.1
15.03.44 Ltn. Gabler 9./JG 300 4-mot. Flzg. S. Stuttgart: 4.500 m. 23.39 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: ASM
15.03.44 Oblt. Rolf Bussmann 10./NJG 5 4-mot. Flzg. Schlettert-Strasbourg: 6.200 m. 23.45 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.7
15.03.44 Oblt. Rolf Bussmann 10./NJG 5 4-mot. Flzg. Raum St. Die: 5.800 m. 23.56 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.8
16.03.44 Oblt. Dietrich Schmidt 8./NJG 1 Lancaster 1 km. S.E. Longwiller: 6.300 m. 00.56 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.34
16.03.44 Hptm. Ludwig Meister 1./NJG 4 Halifax südl. Aachen: 6.000 m. 01.11 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.22
16.03.44 Hptm. Ludwig Meister 1./NJG 4 Lancaster 2 km. S. Berine: 6.300 m. 01.30 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.23_


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 21, 2009)

I've checked my sources and Bomber Command lost 37 aircraft with a further 25 damaged on this raid. German nightfighters made over 40 claims for that night but I've been unable to link this loss with any German claim. That is not to say it was not a victim of a nightfighter as most of the claims remain unidentified so far. Perhaps if you post on this forum below you might get lucky.

NJG Forum

You might also try:

Twelve 'O Clock High Forum

Very best of luck.


----------



## LadyWolf (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks guys,

This is Ladywolf's husband and resident aircraft nerd 'Steelfox' temporarily hijacking her thread 

We know that EQ-P crashed at Hilsenheim, France and at least two other bombers were brought down in the vicinity on the same night.

With regard to Nachtjager kills; we have found that NJG 2 and NJG 301 were active in the area flying Ju-88's and Fw-190-D's respectively.

The claim that seems to come closest to our area of interest is one of Heinz Rokker's three kills claimed that night, specifically:

15.03.44 Oblt. Heinz Rökker 2./NJG 2 4-mot. Flzg. 50 km. S.W. Strasbourg: 6.200 m. 22.26 Film C. 2025/I Anerk: Nr.6

Although Rokker reported triple kills on the night of the 15-16MAR44 this is the only one that seems to be officially recognised.

Another Lancaster tail gunner on the night reported seeing a mid-air collision between a Lancaster and an Fw-190 (whether it was a 'Dora' or not , we don't yet know) which partially corroborates some French witness' on the ground stating they saw a collision.

At this stage I am tending to think that EQ-P was claimed by a Nachtjager, whether it was Rokker's acft or another crew or even a mid-air with a fighter that was attacking it, we are still trying to confirm.

We will try on the forums you have suggested, many thanks from us both,

LadyWolf and Steelfox


----------



## joe90000 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi there.
I'm new on here, so not totally sure how this all works.
Basically I done a Google on Rolf Bussmann.
One of my google hits was you on here.
So I thought I'd message you and ask for your help.
I have unearthed a secret of a plane that was
downed in Essex.
The pilots were Hans Leickhardt and Rolf Bussmann.
This event is not known about of which angers
me and I feel that these pilots deserve to
be remembered and their families told
of there demise. And their spirits allowed
to rest. 
I assume that one of these pilots allegedly 
shot down the person you are researching.
I am sad about all the things that happended
During the WW2.
I hope you get help of which I don't
think I can oblige. I hope you maybe
able to help me.
Best regards ......... Joe


----------



## N4521U (Mar 13, 2013)

Hiya Joe....
It's common for new members to find these old threads. Any luck and they might visit this thread again.
But maybe not. The above post was made the 22nd of August 2009. You might keep your eye on them post dates. 
Otherwise you can send them a PM (Private Message) just by clicking on their name in the post, then choosing PM.
Good luck with it mate.


----------



## LadyWolf (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi joe90000

I have no information on Leickhardt or Rolf Bussmann.

I suggest you try the LWAG forum. It is a night fighter forum.

It appears Bussmann had nothing to do with our aircraft as far as I am aware and thus I have no information for you.


----------

